# Skądinąd



## Szkot

> ... wyczułem po raz pierwszy coś dziwnego, pewną jakby dwulicowość u tego czarującego *skądinąd* Amerikanyna. (Ishiguro, Okruchi dnia)


 
Co oznacza tu *skądinąd?* W słowniku internetowym znalazłem *moreover*, co nie jest poprawne w dannym kontekscie. Wydaje mi się, że *by the way* lub *nevertheless* mają tu więcej sensu.


----------



## majlo

It's the former. _Skądinąd _is mostly used for an interjection or to add some information which is usually less important.

By the way, the word _Amerikanyna _should be spelled _Amerykanina._


----------



## arturolczykowski

I think you are looking for the word "otherwise".

For the first time I sensed something weird, some kind of duplicity (in/with) ? this otherwise charming American.


----------



## majlo

arturolczykowski said:


> I think you are looking for the word "otherwise".



I think you're wrong.



			
				PWN said:
			
		

> *skądinąd I* «partykuła używana w wyrażeniu wtrąconym, nawiązującym do wcześniejszej wypowiedzi i *uzupełniającym je nową, zwykle mniej istotną informacją*, np. _Człowiek ten, skądinąd postępowy, był przeciwnikiem równouprawnienia kobiet._»
> *skądinąd II* «z innego miejsca lub źródła niż to, o którym była mowa, i to, które mówiący lub słuchacz miał na myśli, np. _Wiem to skądinąd._»


----------



## Szkot

Dziękuję, Maylo i Artur.

Googlowałem *skądinąd *i wydaje mi się, że we wielych przypadków *by the way *jest poprawnym tłumaczeniem tego słowa.  W mojim tekście, czarujący charakter Amerykanina tick rzeczywiście nie jest 'nową informaciją' jak w definicji PWN skądinąd I i *otherwise* brzmi lepiej.  Znalazłem oryginałną wersiję u znajomego; Ishiguro napisał *apparently charming*.  Może pomylił się tłumacz!

By the way, Artur, in your translation I would say *in*, rather than *with.*


----------



## arturolczykowski

majlo


> Also, it would come in handy for you to read the guidelines, especially no. 6.




Przepraszam, nie wiedzialem o tym. Zmienione ;-)


Szkot


> By the way, Artur, in your translation I would say *in*, rather than *with.*



Just wasn't sure. Thanks.



> i *otherwise* brzmi lepiej



I think the same. Maybe Polish translation isn't, as you said, the best.


----------



## majlo

I'd like to disregard the original text for the time being. Szkot, could you qoute the whole original passage, please? Also, who's the author of the translation?

As I see the translation, there's no doubt that the fact of the American being charming is additional information, which only serves contrastive purpose. Bear in mind that the American is two-faced, but, as the author goes on to add, also charming (contrast to being two-faced). 


arturolczykowski said:


> Przepraszam, nie wiedzialem o tym. Zmienione ;-)


At your service.


----------



## Szkot

Within the the fragment I posted, the charm is, as you say, additional and contrastive.  I would have to copy out a lot of the book to show it, but the American's charm is already apparent - e.g. in references to his dobrotliwy uśmiech and ujmująca otwartość  - and the dwulicowość lies in the contrast between his initial charm and the words he has just spoken.

The translator is Jan Rybicki.


----------

